# Dont mess with people collection shopping carts



## chazpages (Jun 22, 2006)

Well, tonight I was out collecting shopping carts for my store(T.J. Maxx), and the parking lot its in is pretty dark so I usually have my sf 9p with me. Anyways, this black mercedes pulls up next to me with four teenagers around high school age(about the same as me, im 17 and a senior now) and the guys inside start calling me names, loser, retard...you know the dumb things us kids come up. I ignored them at first, but they kept following me in their car and when I asked them to stop or I would get security, they started to shoot me with airsoft guns. I personally own airsoft guns myself, and I know that getting shot wont kill me but I dont play or even shoot unless I have protective eyewear, so I was pretty ticked off then(and I dont like to be randomly shot, expecially while working). Just then, I remembered my 9p and blasted all of them in the eyes from about ten feet away. All of them started to scream(kind of amusing actually:laughing and jumped in their car and drove off. I was glad the ordeal was over...err so I thought. On the return back from the end of the parking lot, the same car and idiot people showed up again, but this time they had a paintball gun which they shot(and missed) as they drove by. When I saw them coming, I somewhat hid behind the four shopping carts I had(remember, Im collecting shopping carts) and as they came by again, I turned on my 9p, pointed directly at the windshield,and they stopped around 25 feet away, and soon after that I pushed three shopping carts as hard as I could at the car. As soon as I did that, I made a break for my store. After getting inside, I told my manager about everything so he called security. About 5 minutes later, the guys showed up and claimed that I had randomly pushed carts into their car and then ran. However, my manager didnt believe them because I have a very good honesty record and such at my work, and they have never had a problem with me before(and I've worked there almost a year). When security got there and heard both our stories, he called the police since their always hanging out at starbucks behind our building(no offense to any police men/women, but the area I live in has low crime, so they go to starbucks untill called out, because their police station is literly right around the corner). When the police got there, and realized none of the teens owned the car, he ran the plates and called the owner. Turns out the owner was one of the kids dads, and they had taken the car for a joyride(not really, cause they could all drive legaly, but nonetheless, his father was not aware the car was taken). When the father got there, they searched the cars and guess what? They found two airsoft guns and one paintball gun...The dad was not upset at me for denting his car(3 shopping carts pushed as hard as I could? Ya, there was a small dent...)and was very thankful that I wasnt going to press charges. I guess you could say that his kid will be grounded for a lonnng time:lolsign:. So that was how my night was at a part time job! Wonder whats instore for tommorow? Im just really glad I had my surefire because I was able to temporarally blind them and get away. Without it, I would have been turned a different color, and had lots of welts...
sorry for the long post, just had to tell you guys though


----------



## nerdgineer (Jun 22, 2006)

Congratulations, ya done good..

However, keep in mind that things are not guaranteed to always turn out as well, so be careful with your choices when you're out there by yourself.

I'm real glad it worked out for you.


----------



## iced_theater (Jun 22, 2006)

Better get a 10X Dominator


----------



## chazpages (Jun 22, 2006)

Ya, I know that I am really lucky for most(if not all) events going in my favor. After I told my dad, he suggested buying a sawn-off shot gun and leaving in at work for when I do shopping cart runs(he was kidding of course...that would be odd, collection shopping carts with a shotgun on you back). This was also a good acceptance of my $80.00 dollar light for my dad. He let me buy it, but he thought that I was wasting my money, no he's even thinking of getting one! His birthday is in august, so I think a 6p will be in his future


----------



## Pila_Power (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool story!


----------



## nighthawk (Jun 22, 2006)

Great story, did you send it to SF ?


----------



## chazpages (Jun 22, 2006)

no, I was thinking about it, but now I will!!!


----------



## Delvance (Jun 22, 2006)

Great story +1. Glad you weren't hurt bud.


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jun 22, 2006)

Maybe you should consider a Tigerlight with inbuilt Pepperspray, and a holster.

(Just a thought)


----------



## Taylorf (Jun 22, 2006)

Awesome story, they got what was coming to them.


----------



## ACMarina (Jun 22, 2006)

I think I would have just taken all of their toys away..


----------



## leukos (Jun 22, 2006)

ACMarina said:


> I think I would have just taken all of their toys away..


 
Yeah, that Mercedes is a nice toy!

Chazpages, I revel with you in your triumph! In my teen years I had a job that involved a lot of time out in the parking lot. It was maddening how often people antagonized and nearly hit me with their cars. Glad you saw a little justice.


----------



## Fusion_m8 (Jun 22, 2006)

watch your 6... they might come back with more homies and do a proper drive-by or somethin...


----------



## NAW (Jun 22, 2006)

Fusion_m8 said:


> watch your 6... they might come back with more homies and do a proper drive-by or somethin...


 
I was drive-by once. It wasn't even close to being funny. Anyway I doubt they will gang up on chazpages as they just got busted.


----------



## Robban (Jun 22, 2006)

I know it's a cliché but dangit: "kids these days " I just don't get what the fu_k is wrong with them. I'm not old by any means (26) but when I was a kid something like this just wouldn't even cross our minds. Nowadays it seems to happen all the time, pisses me off. Had it been an elderly man they could've easily given him a heart attack (a gun, soft air or not, will scare the poop out of most people).

Glad you're ok and I hope they don't come back for more.


----------



## NAW (Jun 22, 2006)

Robban said:


> "kids these days " I just don't get what the fu_k is wrong with them.


 
I'm only 14 and pretty much looking at the general population of some of my classmates I can conclude that there are a quite a few kids that just dont care and only want to get thrown in jail. It seems like trouble is the "new style" and those who do it are looked upon as heros. I personally despise it and only wish some of them really give some thought as to harming people.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 22, 2006)

Let Carrot know about this story. It's a good one for his collection.


----------



## BBL (Jun 22, 2006)

chazpages said:


> <...>
> sorry for the long post, just had to tell you guys though



Victory in every aspect 

I think i would have thrown the 9P against the car. $75 flashlights make $500 dents


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 22, 2006)

i'm glad their car was dinged. As i'm reading i was like "hope they Whack the car" LOL


Awesome job fighting back!


----------



## NAW (Jun 22, 2006)

BBL said:


> I think i would have thrown the 9P against the car.


 
I think what you think is not really what you think.


----------



## NAW (Jun 22, 2006)

Manzerick said:


> i'm glad their car was dinged.


 
Wouldn't it be better if the people themselves got dinged instead of the car?


----------



## chazpages (Jun 22, 2006)

well my manager just called me early this morning to make sure that I was not too shaken up and that if I didnt want to come in tonight that I didnt have to. I told him that I would come in, and he said that we will now have at least a couple people doing shopping cart runs and that our security would hang out in the parking lot to supervise while we are out there.


----------



## IamMatt (Jun 22, 2006)

chazpages said:


> Ya, there was a small dent...)and was very thankful that I wasnt going to press charges.


Why are you not pressing charges against punks who shot at you?


----------



## VWTim (Jun 22, 2006)

IamMatt said:


> Why are you not pressing charges against punks who shot at you?



It sounds like one of those mutual respect things with the dad. If he presses charges for the airsoft, the dad might press charges for damaging his car. Sometimes it's better to let it go, especially when they have a parent to "press charges".

Good thing you weren't a little older and had a CHL, had it been me if I had the time, cover, I'd have draw down on those kids and started screaming commands.


----------



## AA89GTA (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow. Good story. Glad everything turned out OK for ya. Those kids are really stupid. They shouldn't go pointing toy guns at people; they might get some return fire from a real gun if they do that to the wrong person. Even if they were just toys, that's completely unacceptable to shoot any kind of any object at someone. I agree with someone else above that pepper spray would be good to have with you while you're out. But since you're only 17, I'm not sure it's legal. 

--Aaron


----------



## greenLED (Jun 22, 2006)

I tell ya, we need to reinstitute public floggings...
(only half joking)


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 22, 2006)

greenLED said:


> I tell ya, we need to reinstitute public floggings...
> (only half joking)


Ahhhh.....public floggings......
Be great for local cable networks...reality TV at its best !
(only 40% joking)

Cliff


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jun 22, 2006)

You need a brighter light. USL maybe?


----------



## chazpages (Jun 22, 2006)

ya, pepper spray might be well, you know not really acccepted by society(being carried by a 17 year old) but if its used for personal protection it might/should be allowed. I thought about pressing charges, but some people have let me slide for some things before(nothing nearly as bad/potentially harmful or immoral as this tho), and so hopefully they learned their lesson and it wont happen again. The cop also gave them a break though, because even if I dont press charges, he could have taken the kids in because its not leagal to do drive-bys or shoot people(unless their playing with you of course).


----------



## igabo (Jun 22, 2006)

iced_theater said:


> Better get a 10X Dominator



^What he said :rock:. You never know when it might come in handy.


----------



## lebox97 (Jun 22, 2006)

hope the cops and the Dads (all of them) gave them the freaking riot act - next time they might pick someone who's packing a real gun ... 

I live by:
never bring your mouth to a knife fight
knife to a gunfight
gun to a bazooka fight
bazooka to a tactical nuke fight
etc etc

lol, hmmm, where would a flashlight fit into the equation?
depending on the light either before or after the knife fight? :lolsign:


----------



## daloosh (Jun 22, 2006)

And a very excellent welcome to CPF for you chaz, why dontcha stay awhile!

Quick thinking on your part and responsible action from your manager and the cop. Someone shooting anything at me or my kid is completely unacceptable. You could have been blinded by a little plastic ball. 

Not that I expect a 17 year old to carry concealed, but I wonder how that lawsuit would go. "Yes your honor, I was being pelted with potentially life or limb threatening airsoft and paintballs, so I returned fire with my lawfully licensed 9mm Glock." 

Doesn't sound too good...there must be a better way to spin that.

glad you weren't hurt, 
daloosh


----------



## lebox97 (Jun 22, 2006)

wouldn't be the first case of mistaken identity.
someone starts waving one of these one of these at someone - and SWAT/Specials Ops will get a call... 

hopefully the kids realize just how lucky they are - and, no charges were filed.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 22, 2006)

Interesting experience here. Way to go on you doing the right thing by reporting this incident to your manager.

Stay safe and Enjoy!


----------



## NAW (Jun 22, 2006)

lebox97 said:


> hopefully the kids realize just how lucky they are - and, no charges were filed.


 
I hope they realize how dumb there actions were.


----------



## Warp (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool. :goodjob: 


Airsoft/paintball isn't a big deal, until somebody gets hit in the eye. Then there can be serious problems. 




Bunch of no good punks driving around in Daddy's Mercedes. too bad you didn't have any pepper spray. That would rock their world for sure. hahaha


----------



## VWTim (Jun 22, 2006)

daloosh said:


> And a very excellent welcome to CPF for you chaz, why dontcha stay awhile!
> 
> Quick thinking on your part and responsible action from your manager and the cop. Someone shooting anything at me or my kid is completely unacceptable. You could have been blinded by a little plastic ball.
> 
> ...




Pretty sure that wouldn't go over to well in any court. Now if you actually thought it was a real firearms and responded accordingly the DA might understand.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 22, 2006)

That's probably a good idea since one of the other kids may steal their parent's car to do the same thing or attempt some other form of assault. At least there will be some safety in numbers.



chazpages said:


> he said that we will now have at least a couple people doing shopping cart runs and that our security would hang out in the parking lot to supervise while we are out there.


----------



## Warp (Jun 22, 2006)

VWTim said:


> Pretty sure that wouldn't go over to well in any court. Now if you actually thought it was a real firearms and responded accordingly the DA might understand.


 
Exactly. If you see somebody pointing a gun at you while you are collecting shopping carts in the middle of a parking lot at night returning fire is a completely reasonable response. It's not your job to inspect the gun and make sure it is real first.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wouldnt a upgraded 6P do the "blinding" job a little better then the stock 6P? Upgraded meaning:::Like the A19 extension and a P90 or P91?

I Just bought the 6P and was hoping it would do the job if someone confronted me. If not I guess ill have to get something else..  Please let me know your thoughts guys..


----------



## Warp (Jun 22, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> Wouldnt a upgraded 6P do the "blinding" job a little better then the stock 6P? Upgraded meaning:::Like the A19 extension and a P90 or P91?
> 
> I Just bought the 6P and was hoping it would do the job if someone confronted me. If not I guess ill have to get something else..  Please let me know your thoughts guys..


 
A P60 lamp assembly on freshish batteries is not something you want in your eyes in a low light situation. It should do alright.

I EDC a G2 with the P61 lamp assembly...120 lumens vs 65 for stock P60...and don't use it much as I have lesser lights for mundane tasks. I figure it would do okay. If you don't plan to use your 6P for long and could keep the batteries fresh with the P61 I think it is the way to go for affordable, pocketable blinding ability.


----------



## CLHC (Jun 22, 2006)

That's a good idea regarding more than one to be collecting shopping carts with security nearby. As *Brighteyez* said regarding "safety in numbers."

I'm wondering if the parking lot is well lit and has cameras? Most of the places here has. Just curious that's all.


----------



## Brighteyez (Jun 22, 2006)

With all the talk of responding with a firearm and blinding the driver with a flashlight, a question comes to mind, more of a rhetorical one, since it does call for a legal opinion and real lawyers would be bound by professional ethics and responsibilities not to respond in such a blind manner.

But ... I would have to wonder what one's civil liabilities might be if a flashlight were to impair a driver's vision enough to cause the loss of control of the vehicle, where property damage, injuries, or fatalities were involved.

Similarly, if a victim or potential victim uses a firearm and causes a vehicle to go out of control and cause a vehicle to go out of control in a shopping center, that resulted in property damage, injuries, and/or fatalities, I would think that there may be some potential civil liabiltiies, and possibly criminal ones as well.


----------



## VWTim (Jun 22, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> With all the talk of responding with a firearm and blinding the driver with a flashlight, a question comes to mind, more of a rhetorical one, since it does call for a legal opinion and real lawyers would be bound by professional ethics and responsibilities not to respond in such a blind manner.
> 
> But ... I would have to wonder what one's civil liabilities might be if a flashlight were to impair a driver's vision enough to cause the loss of control of the vehicle, where property damage, injuries, or fatalities were involved.
> 
> Similarly, if a victim or potential victim uses a firearm and causes a vehicle to go out of control and cause a vehicle to go out of control in a shopping center, that resulted in property damage, injuries, and/or fatalities, I would think that there may be some potential civil liabiltiies, and possibly criminal ones as well.



Anytime you discharge a firearm there are civil liabilities to be worried about. Every bullet that exits your muzzle has at least 2 lawyers attached to it. But it comes down to meeting force with force.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 22, 2006)

Those kids are lucky they arent dead, they are lucky this guy didnt have a CCW. Pulling out a weapon in the dark like that on someone is pure stupidity.


----------



## Illum (Jun 22, 2006)

interesting story, glad you were okay

a few things to note:
-Many airsoft guns are nearly identical to the real guns they tried to iminiate, save the orange barrel cap, I'd be freaked if I saw any gun pointed at me..
-Mercedes Ive seen usually have their windows tinted pretty dark, Im surprised the beam of a 9P can penetrate that...kool


THATS IT! 
I CANT STAND IT ANYMORE! 
IM GONNA GO BUY A 9P EVEN IF I HAVE TO SELL EVERYTHING BUT THE CHAIR IM SITTING ON!


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Story about idiot kids with airsoft guns nearly getting shot in FL...
http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=5&f=10&t=30959&page=1

JM-99


----------



## Warp (Jun 22, 2006)

Jumpmaster said:


> Story about idiot kids with airsoft guns nearly getting shot in FL...
> http://www.ar15.com/forums/topic.html?b=5&f=10&t=30959&page=1
> 
> JM-99


 
That guy is VERY lucky he was not shot. I wouldn't waste time yelling to them that I was armed, dailing 911, etc. You block the road, get out, walk towards me and rack the slide on a handgun....you can guess what I would do.


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wow, good save! I just hope I do not encounter these people/kids when I am at work. I would probably end up on TV defending myself and trying my best to STOP the attackers using deadly force. I see it on TV and read it all the time, cops shoot kids because it was dark and they pulled weapons on the officers... Where are the kid's parents?


----------



## Oracle (Jun 22, 2006)

lebox97 said:


> hopefully the kids realize just how lucky they are - and, no charges were filed.



No, mainly they realized they got off free so they can do it again.

The OP should have pressed charges.


----------



## Warp (Jun 22, 2006)

Oracle said:


> No, mainly they realized they got off free so they can do it again.


 
That depends on how the father(s) handled it.


----------



## batman (Jun 23, 2006)

In the long run just think with all the kids screwing up these days, seniors like you will have an easier time being succesful in life.spending that $80 on a flashlight was a better idea than spending the money on other habbits/hobbies like drugs,guns, etc. like a lot of other youths your age. I say that and I"m really only 24.


----------



## Warp (Jun 23, 2006)

batman said:


> spending that $80 on a flashlight was a better idea than spending the money on other habbits/hobbies like drugs,guns, etc.


 
What's wrong with (legally owned) guns?


----------



## Oracle (Jun 23, 2006)

Warp said:


> That depends on how the father(s) handled it.



If the father(s) were willing to handle it well, the kids would not have done it in the first place. 

They attacked someone in a parking lot, shooting them with airsoft and paintball guns. The parents raised them.


----------



## Warp (Jun 23, 2006)

Oracle said:


> If the father(s) were willing to handle it well, the kids would not have done it in the first place.
> 
> They attacked someone in a parking lot, shooting them with airsoft and paintball guns. The parents raised them.


 
You may have a point but we do not know enough to judge the parents as guilty. Having good parents who do their best to raise their kids well does not guarantee that someone will turn out a "good".

In fact, the only direct evidence we have (how the situation at hand was handled by the father) points in the right direction.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 23, 2006)

Warp said:


> A P60 lamp assembly on freshish batteries is not something you want in your eyes in a low light situation. It should do alright.
> 
> I EDC a G2 with the P61 lamp assembly...120 lumens vs 65 for stock P60...and don't use it much as I have lesser lights for mundane tasks. I figure it would do okay. If you don't plan to use your 6P for long and could keep the batteries fresh with the P61 I think it is the way to go for affordable, pocketable blinding ability.


 
What does EDC mean? And what does it mean if you EDC your G2?

You say the p61 would do ok, I would think with the A19 + the p90 would do better wouldnt it, or even the p91 for that matter? Im a little confused. Sorry for some what getting off topic guys ...


----------



## Warp (Jun 23, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> What does EDC mean? And what does it mean if you EDC your G2?
> 
> You say the p61 would do ok, I would think with the A19 + the p90 would o better wount it, or even the p91 for that matter? Im a little confused. Sorry for some what getting off topic guys ...


 
EDC=Every Day Carry. 

I like the P61 in a G2 or 6P because anything bigger wouldn't fit into the pocket on the side of my jeans.

Edit: I also carry an Inova X1 and currently added a Nuwai TM-311H, so the Surefire doesn't get used unless that much light is actually needed. Given that the 20 minute runtime doens't bother me, I just like having 120 or so incan lumens in my pocket.


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 23, 2006)

I get cha, so it wont neccesarly be brighter or longer run time then the p90 or p91 but be more convient. 

I wear cargos alot so a longer 6P wouldnt bother me. I want an option with my 6p to blind someone more then the p60 or p61 but at the same time have some what of a nice run time 60+ mins. Like I said a longer 6P wont bother me so what would you suggest? Im thinking the p90 with the A19, does that about right for what I want?


----------



## dasanii19 (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok I just read the specs of the p61 and P90, p61= brighter but less run time ( 20 mins) but the p90 has only 15 less lumens but has 40 mins more run time then the p61. I think im on the right track here with what I want. One more thing, I shouldnt have any lenz melting prolems with this setup right?


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jun 23, 2006)

Here in Australia, anything that can fire a projectile is classed as a weopon.

If that were to happen here. Police would arrive in force with weopons drawn.
The kids would be charged with carrying unlicenced(Probably) weopon. Unlawful discharge of a weopon in a public place and probably assault at the minimum.


----------



## Warp (Jun 23, 2006)

dasanii19 said:


> Ok I just read the specs of the p61 and P90, p61= brighter but less run time ( 20 mins) but the p90 has only 15 less lumens but has 40 mins more run time then the p61. I think im on the right track here with what I want. One more thing, I shouldnt have any lenz melting prolems with this setup right?


 
Yes, you are on the right track. I would love to have 105 lumens and 60 minutes runtime in my pocket. If only it would fit comfortably. The 9P/P90 is what I gave my dad for christmas and stays in his Glovebox. If I could afford to buy a ton of lights that may well be what went in my glovebox as well.

I do not believe you should have lense issues, the 9P has a tempered pyrex lense.


----------



## Oracle (Jun 23, 2006)

Warp said:


> In fact, the only direct evidence we have (how the situation at hand was handled by the father) points in the right direction.



Even in the linked story with the kids in FL who almost got themselves shot when they tried this on someone who was armed, the "parents were livid".

Of coure the parents will act like they'll punish the kid in front of the cops. 

I'm glad the OP is okay, but if these kids do it again to someone else, I think the OP here shares some of the blame for not pressing charges and making it easier for them to do again.


----------



## carrot (Jun 23, 2006)

(Temporarily) Melting retinas is no laughing matter. Well, to the victims anyway. /me lugs out his Thor.


----------



## bole64 (Jun 23, 2006)

Well, I guess the 9P is the EDC of cart attendants (cart pushers). Very glad it turned out safely for you. I cart push for my local super target, and I always have my 9P(6P+A19)on me. I keep an ASP 21' baton in my car, but that is a ways away, and would do no good against a gun. Also, department stores seem to have an annoying little policy that their employees don’t carry weapons. I don’t know; just have to hope I don’t come up against that kind of stuff out there. It is a big lot in a big city, anything could happen.


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2006)

Warp said:


> What's wrong with (legally owned) guns?



Well, I would believe people would step up to the plate with confidence without knowning the extent of the risks in a situtation....

then again I don't own any guns, The only weapon I have that acts as a gun would the nail gun and the compressor..."100 round clips! :lolsign:"



DownUnderLite said:


> Here in Australia, anything that can fire a projectile is classed as a weopon.
> 
> If that were to happen here. Police would arrive in force with weopons drawn.
> The kids would be charged with carrying unlicenced(Probably) weopon. Unlawful discharge of a weopon in a public place and probably assault at the minimum.



Anything that can fire a projectile...so if your cr123A flashlight detonated in front of your house while getting the mail, you would be arrested for endangering the public?


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 23, 2006)

Those airsoft guns are way too realisitc. Don't even get me started on firearm replicas not being toys - I come from an NRA-heavy family and community and learned early on that you never point a gun *toy or otherwise *at anyone unless you are defending yourself.

I have a CCW license here in GA (and reciprocating states) and I sure hope I would have the presence of mind to notice the little orange thing on the end of those barrels before I went for cover and drew my Sig. 

Glad everything turned out the way it did. I hope those punks landed in a load of trouble.

Jon


----------



## chesterqw (Jun 23, 2006)

DownUnderLite said:


> Here in Australia, anything that can fire a projectile is classed as a weopon.



woah... a human shooting a rubber band is a weapon! now, that is cool 

seriously, i think air guns should too, need a license to get and use one.

at least it will save more lives?


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 23, 2006)

StoneDog said:


> ...and I sure hope I would have the presence of mind to notice the little orange thing on the end of those barrels before I went for cover and drew my Sig.



Problem is, some punks are painting over the orange so that it looks like a real weapon.

My MP7A1 airsoft gun came with BOTH an orange "flash supressor" and a BLACK one. I will never be seen in public with the black one attached...heck, I won't even take it out of the house with the orange one. It looks VERY close to the real thing...

The ones that paint them or use the black one are the ones that will get shot. When I took my CHL class, our instructor told us a story about some idiot kids driving by in a Bronco with what appeared to be real guns and pointing them at cars as the kids went around the parking lot...our instructor saw this and thought it was a real weapon -- nearly drew down on them. They were water guns.

JM-99


----------



## StoneDog (Jun 23, 2006)

chesterqw said:


> woah... a human shooting a rubber band is a weapon! now, that is cool
> 
> seriously, i think air guns should too, need a license to get and use one.
> 
> at least it will save more lives?



Licensing is a topic for another thread, best not to get that going in this thread. 

Jon


----------



## JLavino (Jun 23, 2006)

I can actually beleive those kids did that, happens a lot around my area. I want to congratulate chaz on a job well done, and congrats on the surefire blinding technique. Ill be sure to note that and use it if I ever have to, but I need a 9p first LOL.


----------



## Illum (Jun 23, 2006)

StoneDog said:


> Those airsoft guns are way too realisitc. Don't even get me started on firearm replicas not being toys - I come from an NRA-heavy family and community and learned early on that you never point a gun *toy or otherwise *at anyone unless you are defending yourself.
> 
> I have a CCW license here in GA (and reciprocating states) and I sure hope I would have the presence of mind to notice the little orange thing on the end of those barrels before I went for cover and drew my Sig.
> 
> ...



Isnt there anyway that the orange plastic can be coated with something that sharpies wont stic to?


----------



## chazpages (Jun 23, 2006)

bole64 said:


> Well, I guess the 9P is the EDC of cart attendants (cart pushers). Very glad it turned out safely for you. I cart push for my local super target, and I always have my 9P(6P+A19)on me. I keep an ASP 21' baton in my car, but that is a ways away, and would do no good against a gun. Also, department stores seem to have an annoying little policy that their employees don’t carry weapons. I don’t know; just have to hope I don’t come up against that kind of stuff out there. It is a big lot in a big city, anything could happen.



Ha!! Thats funny...but the 9p/6p with a19 is a pretty good light, guess thats why us cart pushers use it at work!



Illum_the_nation said:


> interesting story, glad you were okay
> 
> a few things to note:
> -Many airsoft guns are nearly identical to the real guns they tried to iminiate, save the orange barrel cap, I'd be freaked if I saw any gun pointed at me..
> ...




Ya, I knew they were airsoft guns because Im an airsofter myself, so I knew they were not going to kill me but I didnt want to be blinded(or shot when im not playing!). Your also right about the dark tinted windows, but when they were taunting me and shooting at me, the windows were down and they were at a dead stop. I have to say the 9p is pretty darn bright, blinds me even in the day! If you shine it on a wall it doesnt look too bright, but as soon as you look directly into it it makes you see spots.



btw, I just got back from work, no problems tonight thankfully...And you can bet on my life I had my 9p ready to go the whole time while I was out in the parking lot lol


----------



## Niteowl (Jun 24, 2006)

chazpages said:


> This was also a good acceptance of my $80.00 dollar light for my dad. He let me buy it, but he thought that I was wasting my money, no he's even thinking of getting one!



Now that dad sees the 9P in a different light, up the ante and get yourself a KT2 Turbo-Head. You'll really be able to reach out and touch someone. Don't let the 2.5" head fool you. It still carries in the back pocket nicely. 







I love this light......... :rock:


----------



## Bror Jace (Jun 24, 2006)

Just read this whole thread ... glad it all worked out for you *Chazpages*. In fact, it worked out about as best it possibly could.

As others have noted, the father could have been a tool and helped his precious darling get away with whatever he was involved with. Kids these days? PARENTS these days! 

And even if the lawsuits worked out OK, you DO NOT want to go through that. Very expensive and it turns your life upside down for MONTHS.

Yes, in a perfect world, you should be able to carry a real weapon and if clowns pull an airsoft on you, shooting them is just Darwin at work. But that's true, for every bullet that flies, count on at least 2 lawyers in your face for the next several months ... at least.

Oh, and paintball/airsoft guns are not toys. They may not be real firearms according to the BATF (thank God!) but they are NOT TOYS. 

I've been playing paintball frequently since 1997 and if shot in pyublic by some punk-azz kids, I'd press charges for assault and battery. Guns with their velocity turned up can produce significant injuries and can EASILY remove an eye.

I'm all for carrying pepper spray for defense too, but I can't imagine work will allow it ... as I can't imagine their insurance will allow it, not unless you've had some special security training.


----------



## g36pilot (Jun 24, 2006)

The flashlight was a great first choice Chaz. Blind & evade. :goodjob:


----------



## dca2 (Jun 24, 2006)

greenLED said:


> I tell ya, we need to reinstitute public floggings...
> (only half joking)



How about half floggings and no joking?


----------



## g36pilot (Jun 24, 2006)

Something to think about:

A similar incident happened to an armed off-duty LEO acquaintance while riding his personal motorcycle and wearing street clothes back from firearms training/requal. Kids were harassing him with their vehicle and finally pulled alongside in heavy traffic.

The officer saw a handgun coming up in a passenger window and attempted to evade with heavy braking and a panic stop. As he dumped his hog and rolled off he was shot in the cheek. This happened so fast he could only process a firearm profile was presented and that he was shot in the face.

Fearing for his life he attempted to engage his attackers, but fortunately for them they panicked and sped off. This officer thought he was being attacked with a lethal weapon and responded accordingly. He did not return fire as he didn't have time to complete his draw and get on target.

After the incident the officer realized he wasn't seriously injured and became confused about his injury... was it debris thrown up by traffic? an insect sting? Coincidence?. Responding officers found airsoft pellets nearby and confirmed a red welt on the attacked officers cheek. Only then was an AirSoft pistol suspected.


----------



## Sgaterboy (Jun 24, 2006)

I'd probably chuck a rock at the mercedes. . . I guess its pretty clear the teens didnt pony up the money for it themselves, and Daddy would be just about as happy about a rock through the window as a row of shopping carts slamming into it  

I guess I shouldnt feel so silly about EDCing my A2 in my front jeans pocket. nice story


----------



## lebox97 (Jun 24, 2006)

StoneDog said:


> ...I have a CCW license here in GA (and reciprocating states) and I sure hope I would have the presence of mind to notice the little orange thing on the end of those barrels before I went for cover and drew my Sig. Jon



I'm waiting for the day that some idiot/bad guy/gal decides to paint the end of a real barrel orange ... that will not be a good day :scowl:


when someone points something in a threatening manner my way - you can bet he/she has my full attention - and I don't care if the whole thing is painted pink. :huh:


great to hear your manager is concerned about it!


----------



## Aaron1100us (Jun 24, 2006)

Yeah, cool story. I'd send it to Surefire, they might give you a $100 gift certificate if they choose it for that month like they did mine


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jun 24, 2006)

Great job, Chaz! I love it when the good guys come out of an altercation without a scratch and the dumbasses get nailed. I wish they would've gotten hauled off to the clink, but at least it should become abundantly clear to them that they screwed up badly. Hopefully that kid's dad will mete out an appropriate punishment.


----------



## Ledean (Jun 24, 2006)

You handled that pretty well Chaz.


----------



## DieselTech (Jun 24, 2006)

I've been in the paintball, and to a lesser extent, the airsoft industry since 1998. If you want to reallyshake these kids (and their parents) up, inform them that firing any type of paintball/ airsoft weapon at someone outside of an appropriate and accepted game situation ofconsenting participants _is_ felony assault with a deadly weapon. In the past few years, several teens have been charged as adults and put away for a very long time for doing paintball drive-bys and such. One of the most publicised was in Alaska, I believe, where the group of teens actually videotaped their shooting spree. 

There have been a few incidents of LEOs/ CHL holders returning fire, and people have died because of actions exactly like what you described. As such, law enforcement and prosecutors are really starting to crack down on things like this. It's not just a prank or nuisance, it's a very serious felony which they're prosecuting as such.


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jun 25, 2006)

Chesterw,

Yes, thats rright. A slingshot that fires BB is also a weopon. As is Crossbow, cartridge fired nail guns and air rifles. And Replica's all require permits.

No automatic or semi automatics or centre fire catridges allowed for civilians!


----------



## Oracle (Jun 25, 2006)

Why are rim fire okay for civillians but not center fire?


----------



## DownUnderLite (Jun 25, 2006)

I think beaurocracy consider that centre fire are High velocity military type rounds only used in semi-auto/auto. Not too sure!! Yet shot gun shell is OK even if they are centre-fire. They ban everything that can fire/reload fire quickly.Police here still only carry .38 SW revolver. I think it's something to do with firepower.


----------



## jayflash (Jun 25, 2006)

Kudos for actually carrying and using that nice light rather than keeping it on a shelf. A good light may save our behinds some day. Congratulations for being a good employee; too many are irresponsible, not realizing it may affect future job prospects.


----------



## chazpages (Jun 25, 2006)

alright guys!!! I finally sent the story to surefire, so I will let you know what they say!!!


----------

